# Cherrk Grove 10/9-10/10



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Friday was another good day. The water was right, the wind was in from the east and there was bait all over the place. We saw a BIG king sky south of the pier. Bluefish were occasional and the spanish were hitting gold hook rigs near the end. Edgar caught three keeper flounder out of one hole, the largest at almost 19". We were packed out in the king area, and I met another P&S member. 

We had three runs, only one of which ended up as a hookup. The fish never ran outside the anchors. It still had some green left and threw the hooks just before we could gaff him. 

Friday night brought absolutely nothing. We couldn't even get the sharks to bite. One guy caught a 2lb whiting right as the sun went down, then it went dead. It was windy, a bit chilly and nothing was biting at all, but I had a line in the water until 11:15. 

---------------------------

Today when I walked out on the porch a king skyed a bait right in front of the house. That made up my mind for me, I was going to the pier.

The wind was pretty whippy out of the east and the water was muddy when I got there, but it cleared up pretty well by 10. The pogies were all over the pier and several loaded nets mean both bait tanks are full right now.

Heavy rain moved in about 5PM and it completely cleared the rail. After the heaviest stuff moved off, three of us set rigs out again. No takers, and we packed it in at 6.

The spanish were biting today. I got a 14" on a Gotcha (red/white with gold hooks) and a couple of guys limited out with gold hook rigs. Spots were off and on and there are some whiting coming in. The rain muddied the water a bit so maybe the spot will come in heavier tomorrow.

I'll be back out tomorrow. If you're in the area, stop by and say hello!

Evan


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the report man, I am heading down the 19th and 20th stayin at the private pier just north of ya. Hope to get a king or maybe a puppy drum. Glad to see there are bait schools still movin through.


----------



## zypher (Oct 3, 2009)

Heart breaking on my first pier hookup and having to bring him in green... always the next one though.. Nice to meet you Evan.


----------



## zypher (Oct 3, 2009)

And we were for real packed out.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Great PIC!!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*10/12*

Nice pic and great meeting you too! We were packed in yesterday as well, with 8 rigs out over the corner. The funny thing is there were only 4 of us LOL!

I was out before sunup, but David Lee still beat me out there. The two of us, Ed and Chris fished until 6. It was overcast most of the day and the wind blew out of the northeast. The water cleared up around 11 and the water turned almost glass-smooth about 4. Nice spanish came in about 3PM, but no kings. 

The rain muddied the water a little and they caught a good number of spots. I didn't see many whiting caught, but then again I wasn't really looking.

I'm done for this weekend, about to head home. Hopefully I can make one more trip down here before the season's over. We'll see.

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hokie, if you're looking for a king I'd fish CG. That pier to the north is good for pinfish, but I don't think it runs out enough to get into a king.

JMHO

Evan


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I had a real nice run there back in june but didnt hook up they have caught king and even tarpon from it but it is very short have to be high tide with a pod of bait movin through...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*It figures, right?*

I walked out onto Cherry Grove on my way out of town today. I didn't fish because I was leaving.

They landed two kings, a 16lb and an 18lb. they also had two runs that didn't hook up. This was all before 3:30. 

Just my luck. Oh well, now I'm in Raleigh. Guess I'll have to start casting again.

Evan


----------



## zypher (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds about right for the timing Evan. I might make it back before the season is out if school will turn me loose again. Senior Capstone project for engineering is killing me right now.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great pic, zypher, and welcome to P&S.
As always Evan, thanks for the reports!


----------

